# Before "ELODEA", After "LUDWIGIA"



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

In my aquarium I had Elodea plants, but now I have Ludwigia plants.

Aquarium is 30 liter.

January 2010:



























































































March 2010:























































April 2010:



















And now:


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Gohitit,

Nice healthy looking plants and fish, good job!


----------



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you my friend.


----------

